# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Đại lý vé trọn gói đài quan sát Sky72 Keangnam- Vui tết 2014

## trinhbaongan

*Ms Phượng: 0978978704, 0977390391*
*yahoo : phuongkim0311
*
Nếu bạn mơ ước được ngồi trên một tấm thảm bay để thỏa sức ngắm nhìn Hà Nội, thì khoảnh khắc tại Đài quan sát Sky72 sẽ mang đến cho bạn nhiều cảm xúc hơn thế! 

Hãy cùng bạn bè tận hưởng những khoảnh khắc tuyệt vời này, Chỉ với *160.000đ* sở hữu ngay *01 Voucher tham quan trọn gói tại Đài Quan Sát Sky72 Tòa tháp Keangnam Landmark72* - trị giá *240.000đ* - Ưu đãi lên tới 35%.!  Thật là tuyệt vời phải không?

** Vé tham quan trọn gói Đài quan sát SKY72 bao gồm: vé đài quan sát, bảo tàng tranh 3D, rạp chiếu phim 5D, triển lãm công nghệ cao 3D, phòng triển lãm tranh

Địa điểm nhận vé: 

Giờ hành chính các ngày từ thứ 2 đến thứ  6, thứ 7 tại tòa nhà A5 khu đô thị Đại Kim Hoàng Mai Hà Nội. Buổi tối  tại Ngõ 312 Đường Nguyễn Trãi Thanh Xuân Hà Nội.

Chú ý: Miễn phí vé cho trẻ cao dưới 80cm

Vé áp dụng tất cả các ngày tết.
*
* Tọa lạc tại tầng trên cùng của tòa tháp cao nhất Đông Dương Keangnam Landmark 72, Đài quan sát Sky72 là trung tâm giải trí mới, có nhiều dịch vụ hấp dẫn, độc đáo duy nhất tại Việt Nam, sẽ mang lại kỷ niệm vô cùng đáng nhớ cho bạn.

* Bạn sẽ choáng ngợp trước hình ảnh Hà Nội tuyệt đẹp nhìn từ Đài quan sát ở độ cao 350m. Không chỉ được chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp mãn nhãn của thành phố, bạn có thể thỏa sức tạo dáng sáng tạo để hóa thân thành các nhân vật trong thế giới tranh 3D tại Bảo tàng tranh 3D Trick Art. Cũng tại Sky72, rạp chiếu phim 5D sẽ đem đến cho bạn cảm giác sống động như đang ở trong phim, giúp bạn thưởng thức phim bằng tất cả các giác quan.

* Một khu “mới toanh” tại Sky72 cũng vừa ra mắt khách tham quan - Khu chụp ảnh cùng thần tượng xứ Hàn, nơi bạn sẽ được xuất hiện trong cùng 1 bức ảnh với các sao Hàn Quốc đã từng ghé thăm tòa nhà Landmark72 như các thành viên Running Man, nhóm nhạc nữ T-Ara, diễn viên Kim Tae Hee, Song Seung Hun…

----------


## trinhbaongan

Thời tiết dip tết này nắng ấm chan hòa, rất tuyệt vời để du xuân. Hãy cùng chọn đài quan sát tầng 72 Keangnam để giải trí dịp tết này nhé, đây là địa chỉ giải trí hàng đầu với nhiều dịch vụ hấp dẫn. Hãy liên hệ đặt vé ngay nào để hưởng ưu đãi.

----------


## trinhbaongan

Bạn muốn dành tặng cho người mình yêu một ngày Valentine đáng nhớ? Dưới  đây là một số gợi ý cho bạn về những địa điểm thú vị mà hai bạn có thể  cùng nhau trải nghiệm trong ngày V*alentin 14/2* này:

Hãy chọn đài quan sát tầng 72 Keangnam nhé, đây là địa chỉ lãng mạn ở Hà Nội cho các cặp đôi dịp Valentin

----------


## trinhbaongan

8/3 được phái nữ mong chờ không bởi vì những món quà hoành tráng, bởi  những sự quan tâm nhẹ nhàng cũng đủ làm nửa kia của thế giới rung động.  Vì thế hãy cùng đài quan sát tầng 72 Keangnam để ngày này thêm thú vị  hơn nhé.

----------


## trinhbaongan

Cuối tuần rồi, cả nhà mình hãy liên hệ đặt vé ngay nha. Với giá vé khuyến mại còn chần chừ gì nữa. Hãy đặt vé ngay để hưởng ưu đãi.

----------


## thaithuy5992

mình đi cái lần khuyến mại có 50 k ...sướng

----------


## songhong

sky72 này mình đã từng lên rồi, nhìn từ trên cao xuống quang cảnh thành phố rất đẹp, ngoài ra còn nhiều dịch vụ độc đáo khác, cảm giác thật thoải mái. Nhưng sao thớt bán vé tết 2014 sớm thế  :Big Grin: .

----------


## trinhbaongan

Tin Hót!

Trong thời gian sắp tới, Sky72 còn mở thêm 01 dịch vụ vô cùng độc đáo,  hấp dẫn,là địa chỉ duy nhất tại Hà Nội và Việt nam – Đó là dịch vụ Chụp  Ảnh Sự Kiện tại tầng 73 – Khu đỗ trực thăng của KEANGNAM LANDMARK72. 

Tại  đây bạn có thể ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh thành phố bằng mắt thật, ngắm nhìn  những chiếc xe ô tô chỉ bé bằng bao diêm, những người đi lại như chú  kiến nhiều mầu sắc, ngắm những tòa nhà cao thấp, nhấp nhô như một bức  tranh sống động. Bạn có thể lưu giữ những khoảnh khắc tuyệt vời cùng bạn  bè, người thân trên độ cao 350m. Đây chắc chắn sẽ là những kỷ niệm,  những bức ảnh độc đáo đáng nhớ của bạn. 

Với những nhiếp ảnh gia say mê  “săn” những không gian hay khoảnh khắc đẹp thì đây là địa điểm không thể  không ghé thăm. Ngoài ra SKY72 cũng sẵn sàng phục vụ mọi nhu cầu của  bạn với những bữa tiệc lớn nhỏ, trong nhà (tầng 72) và ngoài trời (tầng  73) – chắc chắn bạn sẽ hài lòng với dịch vụ chu đáo và độc đáo của  LANDMARK SKY72.

----------


## trinhbaongan

Tuần này dự báo thời tiết nắng ráo cả nhà ơi, còn gì bằng khi cùng người  thân bạn bè, có những phúc thư giãn tuyệt vời. Hãy chọn đài quan sát  tầng 72 Keangnam nha. Với giá vé giảm 3%% chỉ còn 150000/ vé trọn gói.  Hãy liên hệ ngay để hưởng ưu đãi.

----------


## trinhbaongan

30-4 và 1-5 này bạn định đi đâu?

Hãy chọn đài quan sát tầng 72 Keangnam nhé, các bạn sẽ được ngắm toàn cảnh Hà Nội từ trên cao, được sủ dụng các dịch vụ giải trí hấp dẫn. Còn gì bằng khi cùng người thân bạn bè có những phút giây thư giãn. Hãy liên hệ để đặt vé nha.

----------


## trinhbaongan

30-4/1-5 rồi cả nhà mình hãy liên hệ đặt vé nha, với giá vé giảm 35% sủ dụng tất cả các dịch vụ trên tầng 72 keangnam, còn chần chừ gì nữa hãy liên hệ đặt vé ngay thôi.

----------


## trinhbaongan

1-6 rồi các mẹ cho con đi chơi đâu? Hãy lụa chọn đài quan sát tầng 72  keangnam nha, với các dịch vụ giải trí hấp dẫn, và giá vé chỉ còn 150k  giảm 30% so với giá gốc. Còn chần chừ gì nữa hãy liên hệ đặt vé ngay nha

----------


## trinhbaongan

Cuối tuần rồi cả nhà ơi, với thời tiết thuận lợi thích hợp để đi chơi,  hãy cùng bạn bè người thân thư giãn cuối tuần tại đài quan sát tầng 72  keangnam nha. với giá vé đã giảm 35% so với giá gốc. còn gì bằng hãy  liên hệ đặt vé ngay nào.

----------


## trinhbaongan

Cuối tuần rồi cả nhà có kế hoạch gì chưa? Hãy chọn đài quan sát landmar  sky72 keangnam, với các dịch vụ giải trí hấp dẫn và giá vé lại rẻ. còn  chần chừ gì nữa hãy liên hệ Ms phượng 0978978704, 0977390391 để nhận vé  nhanh nhất và rẻ nhất.

----------


## trinhbaongan

Thời tiết đẹp, khô ráo, các bạn mua vé đi chơi nha. Với giá vé chỉ có 150k thôi, hãy liên hệ đặt vé ngay nào.

----------

